# linksys wusb11 driver for vista.



## wee (Oct 7, 2006)

anyone know where i can get it? im on my other computer and my new one with vista cant access the internet right now.

thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

wee said:


> anyone know where i can get it? im on my other computer and my new one with vista cant access the internet right now.
> 
> thanks


G'Day,

Try going here, its the "Linksys®" Web Site download page for your model adapter.

Post back with the results.

Regards,


----------



## wee (Oct 7, 2006)

hi.

thanks for the reply but i tried their website already. but i couldnt find anything for 64bit.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi again,

I would suggest that you contact Linksys® direct by email or phone, and ask them if they have developed a 64bit driver for Windows® Vista™ as yet.

Good Luck with it, and let us know how you get on.

Regards,


----------

